# Suicide



## juliandownz (Jun 15, 2012)

*Ever thought about it?*​
*If you have this disorder has it ever made you cosider suicide,and how often*

Never515.63%sometimes1753.13%all the time721.88%very rarley39.38%


----------



## juliandownz (Jun 15, 2012)

God I cant take this anymore I feel like killing myself everyday because of this sick fucking mind disorder its affecting my relationship my life my health I cant do it. It feels like hell Now I wake up feeling this way I Question everything and even get angry when someone hits one of my triggers like whispering. please is there any way to deal with this. Its ruining my life.


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

If I was certain I'd live with this bullshit forever I'd killed myself.

But as far I have hope,I'm not.


----------

